# Tie plates for rail



## czuleget (Jan 12, 2008)

I am looking into scratch building an SP common standard mainline wooden tressel and was wondering who makes tie plates for 1:29 scale Main line. My guess I would use code 332 rail and who makes rail spikes for hand layed rail also?.

Thanks Tony Czuleger from Redondo Beach.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

for tie plates I´d look at LLagas Creek, Sunset Valley and/or Ozark. Suitable steel nails as well. For lighter rail, some people cut staples to shape.

For 1 : 29, Code 332 rail is very high. 215 or  250 looks much better. If covered with ballast, it is not sao evendent, but on exposed places like a bridges deck, it often looks rather toylike.

http://kreativmeile.lasergang-shop.de/CMS/files/images/Schienenplattengenagel%201,1.preview.jpg

http://kreativmeile.lasergang-shop.de/CMS/files/images/Trestle%20mit%20%20Hamster%201,1.jpg

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen Zirner


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Tony,

How about these from www.switchcrafters.com

ME27101 Code 332 Tie Plates (100) $13.40

They also carry them for code 250 rail.

Dave


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, 

You could post this question in the "Track" forum? 

Plus you could search the Track Forum archives for tie plates, e.g.

archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp

I found 20 or 30 threads that mention "tie plates" when I searched the archive

archive.mylargescale.com/forum/forum.asp


----------



## czuleget (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes I was looking for the old forum and could not find a good link, so thanks all for the information and the active link. It's some very good information and very helpful.


----------

